# Meinem Vater "PC GAMING" beibringen?!



## VashDragon (24. Mai 2015)

Hallo Community!

Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere bereits Erfahrung mit dem Thema gemacht und kann mich an seinem Erfahrungsschatz teilhaben lassen. Vielleicht hat sich der ein oder andere aber auch mal Gedanken dazu gemacht und kann mir Ratschläge / Tipps geben.

Mein Vater ist nun 60 Jahre alt. Er ist verdient in Rente und hat eine Menge Freizeit totzuschlagen. Er hat natürlich ein paar Hobbys (Motorrad fahren, mal ins Fitness Studio gehen, den Garten in Schuss halten und mal einfach ein gutes Buch lesen), aber irgendwie habe ich gehofft ihm PC GAMING näher zu bringen und sein Leben eventuell um einen Zeitfresser zu bereichern. 

(Hier folgt die Vorgeschichte, falls es jemanden interessiert -> die echte Frage ist weiter unten)

-----------------------------------------
Ich bin nun 30 Jahre alt und Zocken gehörte bei mir irgendwie schon immer dazu.
Ich war als Kind viel draußen mit den anderen Kindern unterwegs und habe Fußball und Verstecken gespielt bis die Laternen angingen (ihr kennt das doch bestimmt auch), aber ich habe später genau so die Zeiten in denen wir mal digital gespielt haben genossen. Die Faszination hat mich nie mehr losgelassen. Von den ersten kleinen "Telespielen" rüber zum Gameboy. Meinen Megadrive habe ich innigst geliebt. Mitte der 90er kam dann mein erster PC. Auch mit 30, voll mit beiden Beinen im "ernsten Erwachsenenleben" werde ich dem Thema Gaming einfach nicht müde - Peter Pan Syndrom sei dank.

Den PC hat mein Dad für mich und meine ältere Schwester angeschafft, damit wir mit dem Thema warm werden. Ein Pentium 1 mit 90Mhz (120Mhz TUBRO), 32MB RAM(ein Biest damals) und eine 8MB Grafikkarte. 
Navigiert haben wir am Anfang mit dem Norton Commander und irgendwie wurde ich damit nicht so richtig warm. Der sah so altbacken und unkomfortabel aus.
Immerhin habe ich damit die ersten Spiele die direkt mit drauf waren zocken können (Quake, Worms, NFS).

Der Vater meines Kumpels war schon immer an PC Technik interessiert. Er hat sein ganzes Know How an seinen Sohn weitergegeben und ich habe von ihm gelernt wie ein Schwamm - schon bald war der Norton Commander in Vergessenheit geraten - er hat mir gezeigt, dass bereits Windows 95 installiert war.
Schon bald haben wir gezippt, gerart, Spiele ausgetauscht etc. Irgendwann darauf saßen wir mit einem Bleistift vor dem geöffneten Gehäuse und haben den Rechner auf 133Mhz übertaktet.  Es war eine schöne Zeit und ich bin heute noch froh drum das alles gelernt zu haben, weil es mir in meinem privaten aber auch beruflichen Leben so viele Vorteile gebracht hat  einfach etwas technikaffin zu sein.

Besagter Kumpel hat mit seinem Dad Spiele im LAN gespielt - die gemeinsame Quality-Time habe ich immer etwas beneidet.

Denn ungefähr zu der Zeit als ich den PC für mich entdeckt hatte, schwand aufgrund Pubertät und unterschiedlicher Interessen der Kontakt zu meinem Vater. Auch mit meinen Sportlichen Aktivitäten zu der Zeit konnte mein Vater nicht viel anfangen.
Die Jahre vergingen wie im Flug, mit 18 bin ich ausgezogen und danach gab es eine Krise in meiner Family. Das war eine schwierige Zeit.
Seit ein paar Jahren sind wir wieder grün miteinander. Wir besuchen uns regelmäßig und genießen die Zeit miteinander. Unser Verhältnis ist jetzt jedoch mehr auf Augenhöhe - eher freundschaftlich/kumpelhaft als eine klassische Vater/Sohn Beziehung. Das ist wirklich nichts schlechtes. 

Aufgrund der räumlichen Entfernung kann ich nicht so viel Zeit mit ihm verbringen wie ich gerne würde. 

Da kam mir die Idee ihn ans Gaming ranzuführen, damit wir eventuell auch mal unter der Woche etwas zusammen machen können und dabei über Gott und die Welt reden.

Mein Dad ist digital nicht so wirklich begabt. Mit seinem Händen und Werkzeugen baut und repariert er so ziemlich alles, aber der PC bleibt für ihn ein Buch mit 7 Siegeln.
Seine ersten Berührungen hat er mit nem C16 (richtig, nicht C64!) gemacht. Er hat gelernt wie man Sachen von einer Datasette lädt und meine Schwester und mich Space Invaders spielen lassen. Ab und an hat er mitgespielt und sich über das Strahlen auf unseren Gesichtern gefreut. 
Zur Gameboyzeit konnten wir ab und zu mit ihm Tetris über das Link-Kabel spielen. Für Tetris konnte er sich begeistern, hat es aber glaube ich nie für sich allein gespielt. Da hat seine Gaming Karriere geendet - mit den neueren Sachen ist oder wollte er nie richtig warm werden.

----------------------------------------

Seit ein paar Jahren besitzt er einen Laptop mit Win 8. Er tut sich ein wenig schwer mit der technischen Seite des Ganzen. Ich habe ihm zu Hause alles soweit eingerichtet, dass er den PC zum Surfen nutzen kann. 
Wenn mal was nicht funktioniert gebe ich ihm technischen Support übers Telefon. Ich habe ihm auch mal per Team-Viewer Live-Hilfe gegeben.
In letzter Zeit sitzt er öfter in seinem Arbeitszimmer und hört auf dem Internetradio (eine technische Neuerung der er sich nicht verschließt) seine Rock-Classics und spielt dabei ein wenig die von Windows mitgelieferten Kartenspiele.

Ich finde es gut, dass er sich an sowas rantraut - er nutzt den PC zur aktiven Freizeitgestaltung (besser als TV) und lernt dabei ein wenig mit der Maus aimen und in Spielmenüs zu navigieren(er macht hier und da ein paar Einstellungen).

Auf der anderen Seite sind diese Microsoft Kartenspiele so beschränkt und simpel. 
Ich bin mir vollkommen im Klaren darüber, dass mein Dad nicht mit mir übers Battlefield rennen wird und zu seiner Secondary wechselt, wenn er sein Mag bei der MG leer geballert hat, aber es gibt auch so gute Spiele die einen nicht hetzten.

Meine direkte Frage also an euch:

Wie und mit welchen Spielen würdet ihr eurem Vater / Großvater / Familienmitgliedern (Kinder zählen nicht - die lernen verdammt schnell und sind in Mario immer besser!)  dieses Hobby nahe bringen?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (24. Mai 2015)

Ich würde es eher mit nem iPad oder ner Konsole versuchen, als gleich nen Gaming PC zu basteln.


----------



## S754 (24. Mai 2015)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Ich würde es eher mit nem iPad oder ner Konsole versuchen, als gleich nen Gaming PC zu basteln.



Es geht um PC Gaming, nicht um einen Gaming PC. Ein PC ist ja schon vorhanden 

@TE: Ich würde es mal mit simplen Spielen versuchen aus dem Windows Store, da er eh Windows 8 hat. 
Beispiele: 
-Hill Climb Racing
-Jetpack Joyride

Ansonsten vielleicht ein entspannender Simulator wie z.B. ETS 2 

Wichtig: Die ersten paar male dabei sein, sonst verliert er evtl. schnell die Lust daran.


----------



## Oromis16 (24. Mai 2015)

Im Sinne des abgeschwachten Hypes sag ich mal: Cities Skylines
Vielleicht wär er auch der Sims Typ...

Was ich auf jeden Fall probieren wäre ist eines der alten Annos und oder Age of Empires 2. Das ist ja der Klassiker bis heute, man muss nicht übermäßige Reaktionszeiten haben und wenn man gegeneinander spielt ist das taktische Denken gefordert.


----------



## S754 (24. Mai 2015)

Was mir noch einfällt: Civ 5, ist rundenbasiert drum kann man sich da viel Zeit lassen und im Multiplayer macht das richtig Spaß 

Ist quasi ähnlich dem Brettspiel Risiko falls dir das was sagt.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (24. Mai 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Es geht um PC Gaming, nicht um einen Gaming PC. Ein PC ist ja schon vorhanden



Richtig, habs wohl beim Lesen im Kopf verdreht.


@TE

Auf jeden Fall ein ruhiges Spiel, dass ihn nicht gleich mit seiner Komplexität umhaut. Einfach nach seinen Hobbys was suchen und mit ihn die ersten paar Stunden gemeinsam spielen. 
Und hast du ihn überhaupt angesprochen, ob er das möchte? Vielleicht interessiert's ihn mittlerweile doch gar nicht so sehr(außer halt die Windowsspiele) und du zwingst ihn da deine unerfüllten Kindheitswünsche auf?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Mai 2015)

> Wie und mit welchen Spielen würdet ihr eurem Vater / Großvater / Familienmitgliedern (Kinder zählen nicht - die lernen verdammt schnell und sind in Mario immer besser!)  dieses Hobby nahe bringen?


Schwierig wenn keine richtige Affinität zum PC vorhanden ist. Wie sieht es generell mit Gesellschaftsspielen aller Art aus? Nicht jeden kann man zum zocken animieren besonders nicht wenn man alleine daddelt. Ich würde da auch eher in Richtung Konsole gehen wo man gemeinsam sich vergnügen kann. Am PC könnte ich mir vielleicht You don´t know Jack für den Anfang vorstellen


----------



## Oromis16 (24. Mai 2015)

Nachtrag: Ein ganz netter Einstieg wäre vielleicht auch ein Point and Click Adventure oder sowas, Hauptsache mit einigermaßen passender und sehr fesselnder Story. Auf dem PCGH Youtubekanal wurde sowas öfters mal gezeigt, vielleicht findest du da jawas


----------



## RubySoho (24. Mai 2015)

Es gibt 2 spiele die meinem dad (65) gefallen haben.mario kart,seit jahren spiel ich es mit ihm! Und la noir.fand er super. Meine frau übrigens auch und die spielt normalerweise garnicht.

Gruss Ruby

Es gibt 2 spiele die meinem dad (65) gefallen haben.mario kart,seit jahren spiel ich es mit ihm! Und la noir.fand er super. Meine frau übrigens auch und die spielt normalerweise garnicht.

Gruss Ruby

Beides konsole,glaub das ist die bessere wahl...

Sorry für doppelpost!


----------



## Cr4ft (25. Mai 2015)

Mein Vater ist mittlerweile auch über 60 und hat sich seit 2 Jahren etwas mit WoT angefreundet. Die letzten Spiele die er Jahre davor mal gespielt hat waren Siedler2 und Populous vor zig Jahren. Hat mich sehr gewundert, dass er sich in ein so komplexes modernes Spiel reingedacht hat und mittlerweile auch mit der anspruchsvolleren Steuerung gut zurecht kommt. Ich weiß aus Erfahrung, dass es einige Familienväter etc sich für dieses Spiel begeistern können, da weniger schnelle Reflexe noch ungestümes Draufgängertum zum Ziel führen und man immer noch schnell eine 10 Minuten Runde spielen kann. Allerdings muss man sich reindenken und länger Spielen um den eigentliches Reiz des Spiels zu erkennen. Und man muss natürlich dem Setting was abgewinnen können.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (25. Mai 2015)

HeroesIII, würd ich noch vorschlagen. Das ist meiner Meinung nach eines der besten RBS Games die ich kenne, und macht trotz der altbacken Grafik immernoch fun. Wenn er auf "irr"witzigen Humor und Rätsel steht, dann wären "Edna bricht aus", "Harveys neue Augen" oder die Deponia-Reihem die ersten Adventures die ich anspielen würde (Oder der Klassiker schlechthin, die "Monkey Island"-Reihe)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2015)

Wer kein Spielkind ist und kein Stubenhocker dem wird man kaum dazu bewegen sich alleine vor den PC zu setzen und seine Zeit zu verplempern, eher bringt man einer Kuh das Rauchen bei. Es wäre vielleicht besser du suchst dir ein Hobby welches du mit deinem Vater teilen könntest


----------



## Cinnayum (25. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass mein Vater (57) am PC anfangen soll zu spielen... eher friert die Hölle zu.
Ich denke auch nicht, dass es das Richtige für ihn wäre.

Beruflich kann er mit allen Office-Sachen umgehen, die es so gibt am PC. Und das reicht aber auch.

Er macht seine Handwerksachen und hält das Haus und den Garten in Schuss.
Das ist allemal besser für seine Gesundheit, als stundenlang vorm PC in Zwangshaltung zu sitzen. (ist für unsereins auch gefährlich...)

Macht lieber was sinnvolles zusammen. Baut ne Hütte, Grillplatz, Spielplatz für die Kinder und trinkt ein Bier zur Einweihung und grillt ne Runde.
Das ist Lebensqualität. Nicht im Halbdunkeln vor der Kiste zu hocken.
(Und ja das schreibe ich nachts halb 2 und meine es ernst.)


----------



## Joim (25. Mai 2015)

Macht den armen Mann doch nicht zu einem console peasant.  Ausserdem wenn er erstmal testen soll ob's ihm überhaupt spass macht, warum gleich etwas neues kaufen wenn ein pc sowieso rumsteht.
Durch die räumliche Entfernung gibt es wohl kein alternatives gemeinsames Hobby.

Es führt wohl kein Weg dran vorbei mal zu fragen was ihn so interessiert.

Im Coop
Aufbau, Taktik: Anno, Civ 5 (Man kann sich zeit lassen, ist auch ganz nett wenn man sich für Geschichte interessiert)

Shooter: Left 4 Dead (Vielleicht steht er ja auf Horror, Zombies... eigentlich easy auf einfacher schwierigkeit und man arbeitet sehr nah zusammen)

World of Tanks / War Thunder ("Geschichte", Panzer, auch eher etwas langsamer)

Renn Spiele (Man muss ja nicht gleich vorne mitfahren. Wenn man mal racing seats und/oder wheels in youtube sucht, sieht man verdammt viele ältere Männer die reviews dafür machen)


Persönlich würde ich es mit Renn Spielen versuchen. Welcher Mann mag keine Autos, erst recht wenn sie schnell sind. Es hat einen direkten Bezug zur Realität von Optik bis Steuerung, mehr als alle anderen Genre.
Und es ist Steigerungsfähig, von Anfänger bis Hardcore Simracer. Ich kann mir fast alle Männer jeden alters hinter einem wheel vorstellen. Beim nächsten Besuch einfach mal dein gamepad mitnehmen.

Viel Glück


----------



## Kinguin (25. Mai 2015)

Also ich habe es bei meinen Eltern (50+) auch geschafft, aber das waren eher FunGames auf der Nintendo.
Muss allerdings sagen, musste auch ziemlich Geduld mit bringen, meine Eltern hatten vorher nie einen Gamingcontroller in der Hand ^^
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob man solchen Leute das Hobby noch großartig näher bringen kann, käme eben auf einen Versuch an.
Paar Genres wurden ja schon genannt wie zb Simulationen, Adventures oder Strategie


----------



## VashDragon (25. Mai 2015)

Wow. Das ist ja wirklich einiges an Resonanz- Danke vorab dafür!



S754 schrieb:


> Es geht um PC Gaming, nicht um einen Gaming PC. Ein PC ist ja schon vorhanden
> 
> @TE: Ich würde es mal mit simplen Spielen versuchen aus dem Windows Store, da er eh Windows 8 hat.
> Beispiele:
> ...



Habe mir die 2 Games angeschaut: Die wirken auf den ersten Blick recht hektisch. Müsste ich ihm mal ein oder zwei Videos von zeigen, ob ihn sowas interessieren würde. Denke aber eher, dass er der Entspannungstyp ist. 
ETS 2 ist denke ich schon eher die richtige Richtung - Ohne Mega-Druck einfach ein wenig daddeln. Bezüglich der ersten paar Male dabei sein wird aufgrund der Entfernung nicht so ganz einfach (dann liegt einfach zu viel Zeit dazwischen). Außerdem möchte ich unsere gemeinsame Zeit Face to Face nicht mit Zocken "verschwenden". Joim spricht das Thema etwas weiter hinten im Thread gut an und bringt es auf den Punkt. 



Oromis16 schrieb:


> Im Sinne des abgeschwachten Hypes sag ich mal: Cities Skylines
> Vielleicht wär er auch der Sims Typ...
> 
> Was ich auf jeden Fall probieren wäre ist eines der alten Annos und oder Age of Empires 2. Das ist ja der Klassiker bis heute, man muss nicht übermäßige Reaktionszeiten haben und wenn man gegeneinander spielt ist das taktische Denken gefordert.



Solche Games könnte ich mir wirklich gut vorstellen. Micro-Management. Kann mich an Age of Empires nur ganz dunkel erinnern. Das ist ein RTS, oder? Ich habe gehofft mit rundenbasierten Games einen Einstieg zu bekommen.



S754 schrieb:


> Was mir noch einfällt: Civ 5, ist rundenbasiert drum kann man sich da viel Zeit lassen und im Multiplayer macht das richtig Spaß
> 
> Ist quasi ähnlich dem Brettspiel Risiko falls dir das was sagt.



Civizilation V ist gerade mein Favorit für das Thema. Ich habe es selbst noch nicht gespielt, der geschichtliche Hintergrund macht es leichter sich da reinzudenken und es ist rundenbasiert. Habe auf YT ein Video vom Multiplayer gesehen - ich glaube wirklich das könnte was sein.




Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Richtig, habs wohl beim Lesen im Kopf verdreht.
> 
> 
> @TE
> ...



Mit den ersten Malen gemeinsam spielen wird aufgrund der Entfernung wirklich nicht leicht. Und gerade unsere gemeinsame Zeit wollte ich nicht für Videospiele opfern. Es soll eine zusätzliche Sache sein (anstatt mal unter der Woche telefonieren einfach mal ne Stunde zusammen zocken und dabei quatschen). Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen: über meine unerfüllten Kindheitswünsche brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen. Ich möchte meinem alten Herrn lediglich ein zusätzliches Hobby verschaffen und vielleicht gemeinsam Spaß daran haben - aufzwingen ist wirklich nicht mein Wunsch.  Er verbringt ja wie geschrieben Zeit mit dem Internetradio und dem Kartenspiel - mich würde es freuen, wenn er erkennt wie viel mehr ein gutes Spiel bieten kann. 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Schwierig wenn keine richtige Affinität zum PC vorhanden ist. Wie sieht es generell mit Gesellschaftsspielen aller Art aus? Nicht jeden kann man zum zocken animieren besonders nicht wenn man alleine daddelt. Ich würde da auch eher in Richtung Konsole gehen wo man gemeinsam sich vergnügen kann. Am PC könnte ich mir vielleicht You don´t know Jack für den Anfang vorstellen



Gesellschaftsspiele haben wir früher reichlich gespielt. Daher sind mir für den Anfang auch rundenbasierte Spiele in den Sinn gekommen. Ich denke das würde einen Einstieg leichter machen.
Seine fehlenden PC Kenntnisse kann ich nicht mal eben beseitigen. Aber vielleicht kann ich ihm zeigen, wie viel mehr ein Spiel heutzutage kann - wie komplex aber spaßig die geworden sind und dadurch das Windows-Kartenspiel durch etwas anspruchsvolles ersetzen. You don't know Jack haben wir damals im Freundeskreis geliebt - macht aber auch nur richtig Spaß, wenn man zu dritt um eine Tastatur gequetscht sitzt und die Reaktionen in den Gesichtern sieht. 




Oromis16 schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Ein ganz netter Einstieg wäre vielleicht auch ein Point and Click Adventure oder sowas, Hauptsache mit einigermaßen passender und sehr fesselnder Story. Auf dem PCGH Youtubekanal wurde sowas öfters mal gezeigt, vielleicht findest du da jawas



Fällt dir da eins ein, das nicht zu abgedreht ist? Zu meinen Lieblingsspielen gehört Day of the Tentacle. Ist aber vielleicht wirklich ein wenig too much. Toonstruck habe ich auch gespielt, aber bei Fluffy Schnuckelhäschen würde jeder doch am Liebsten den PC direkt wieder aus machen.



RubySoho schrieb:


> Es gibt 2 spiele die meinem dad (65) gefallen haben.mario kart,seit jahren spiel ich es mit ihm! Und la noir.fand er super. Meine frau übrigens auch und die spielt normalerweise garnicht.
> 
> Gruss Ruby
> 
> ...



LA Noire sieht super aus. Das könnte ich mir gut für später vorstellen, falls das Thema Gaming was für ihn ist. Es wirkt als käme es ohne Zeitdruck aus  -das ist sehr gut.




Cr4ft schrieb:


> Mein Vater ist mittlerweile auch über 60 und hat sich seit 2 Jahren etwas mit WoT angefreundet. Die letzten Spiele die er Jahre davor mal gespielt hat waren Siedler2 und Populous vor zig Jahren. Hat mich sehr gewundert, dass er sich in ein so komplexes modernes Spiel reingedacht hat und mittlerweile auch mit der anspruchsvolleren Steuerung gut zurecht kommt. Ich weiß aus Erfahrung, dass es einige Familienväter etc sich für dieses Spiel begeistern können, da weniger schnelle Reflexe noch ungestümes Draufgängertum zum Ziel führen und man immer noch schnell eine 10 Minuten Runde spielen kann. Allerdings muss man sich reindenken und länger Spielen um den eigentliches Reiz des Spiels zu erkennen. Und man muss natürlich dem Setting was abgewinnen können.



Die Siedler 2 hatte zumindest damals eine Funktion mit 2 Mäusen kooperativ am PC gespielt zu werden (2 Mäuse an einem PC über Serial Port) - geht das im dem aktuellen Siedler 2 auch? 
WoT wirkt für den Anfang vielleicht etwas zu kompetitiv. Könnte aber was für später sein, falls er Spaß an der Sache findet.




PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> HeroesIII, würd ich noch vorschlagen. Das ist meiner Meinung nach eines der besten RBS Games die ich kenne, und macht trotz der altbacken Grafik immernoch fun. Wenn er auf "irr"witzigen Humor und Rätsel steht, dann wären "Edna bricht aus", "Harveys neue Augen" oder die Deponia-Reihem die ersten Adventures die ich anspielen würde (Oder der Klassiker schlechthin, die "Monkey Island"-Reihe)



Heroes III ist auf jeden Fall gut für den Einstieg wegen der Rundenbasierung. Müsste mal nachhorchen, ob ich ihn für ein Fantasy Thema interessieren könnte. 
Deponie wirkt auf den ersten Blick nicht so pralle. Gibt es Monkey Island komplett in deutscher Vertonung?




Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wer kein Spielkind ist und kein Stubenhocker dem wird man kaum dazu bewegen sich alleine vor den PC zu setzen und seine Zeit zu verplempern, eher bringt man einer Kuh das Rauchen bei. Es wäre vielleicht besser du suchst dir ein Hobby welches du mit deinem Vater teilen könntest



Habe in meinem Post geschrieben, dass er sich ja bereits auch mal alleine vor den PC setzt. Mich würde es halt freuen, wenn er dann etwas anspruchsvolles Spielt und dadurch vielleicht mehr Interesse an dem Thema gewinnt. Mir ein gemeinsames Hobby suchen habe ich natürlich auch schon überlegt, aber aufgrund der räumlichen Trennung ist es unter der Woche einfach nicht möglich mal eben was zu unternehmen. Ich selbst habe es schon recht schwer eine Balance zwischen meiner verlobten, meiner Familie und meinen Freundeskreisen zu halten und dabei selbst auch nicht ganz zu kurz zu kommen. Deswegen fände ich es gut auch unter der Woche etwas Zeit miteinander verbringen zu können.



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass mein Vater (57) am PC anfangen soll zu spielen... eher friert die Hölle zu.
> Ich denke auch nicht, dass es das Richtige für ihn wäre.
> 
> Beruflich kann er mit allen Office-Sachen umgehen, die es so gibt am PC. Und das reicht aber auch.
> ...



Darum geht es mir ja: Die gemeinsame Zeit die wir von Angesicht zu Angesicht haben würde ich auch nicht gegen Zocken eintauschen. Da basteln wir wirklich mal was zusammen, oder gehen spazieren, uns was kulturelles angucken oder trinken einfach mal ne Flasche Bier zusammen. Mir geht es drum mal unter der Woche etwas Zeit miteinander zu verbringen bzw. ihm seine Zeit, die er aus eigenem Willen vorm PC verbringt (siehe oben im Post bzgl. Internetradio + Kartenspiel) anspruchsvoller zu gestalten. Ich möchte ihn bestimmt nicht zu etwas zwingen, worauf er gar keine Lust hat.



Joim schrieb:


> Macht den armen Mann doch nicht zu einem console peasant.  Ausserdem wenn er erstmal testen soll ob's ihm überhaupt spass macht, warum gleich etwas neues kaufen wenn ein pc sowieso rumsteht.
> Durch die räumliche Entfernung gibt es wohl kein alternatives gemeinsames Hobby.
> 
> Es führt wohl kein Weg dran vorbei mal zu fragen was ihn so interessiert.
> ...



Danke Joim - du scheinst das Problem mit der räumlichen Trennung wohl selbst zu kennen - die anderen haben das so ziemlich komplett überlesen!
Ob ihn das Themas interessiert habe ich natürlich selbst angesprochen, als er mir von dem Windows-Kartenspiel  erzählt hat. Bis dahin war ich gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen mich intensiver mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen.
Anno und Civizilation wirken auf mich fürs Erste auch ideal um einfach ein Gefühl für eine komplexere Spielwelt zu bekommen (gehen ja doch einiges tiefer als ein Brettspiel).
Wie gesagt: Sachen wie Left 4 Dead und Shooter im Allgemeinen halte ich allein aufgrund der fehlenden Motorik für frustrierend. Da müsste mal sich erst an die Bewegung mit Maus und Tastatur oder einem Dualstick Controller gewöhnen. Da wäre eine Lightgun schon besser geeignet.
Kennst du Rennspiele / Autospiele die ein gutes Tutorial haben und nicht zu Arcade-Lastig sind? Ich selbst habe mal mit dem Car-Mechanic-Simulator geliebäugelt. 



Kinguin schrieb:


> Also ich habe es bei meinen Eltern (50+) auch geschafft, aber das waren eher FunGames auf der Nintendo.
> Muss allerdings sagen, musste auch ziemlich Geduld mit bringen, meine Eltern hatten vorher nie einen Gamingcontroller in der Hand ^^
> Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob man solchen Leute das Hobby noch großartig näher bringen kann, käme eben auf einen Versuch an.
> Paar Genres wurden ja schon genannt wie zb Simulationen, Adventures oder Strategie



Gerade die doch eher seltene gemeinsame Zeit in Person wollte ich nicht damit "verschwenden" etwas aktiv beizubringen. Die Zeit nutzen wir lieber wie weiter oben beschrieben.
Klar kann ich ihm das nächste Mal einfach einen Controller da lassen und unter der Woche dann via Team Viewer oder so an das Thema ranführen. Mario ist denke ich nicht (mehr) seine Kragenweite. Hast du vielleicht ein paar gute Vertreter der genannten Genres im Hinterkopf?

-------------------------------

Ich habe eh geplant ihm demnächst mal ein Tablet mitzubringen. Er schaut öfters mal Videos auf Youtube und erzählt mir und meiner Freundin davon. "Guckt euch mal den und den Flashmob an" "Habt ihr den und den Prank gesehen?" Zum Glück mag er keine Katzen, sonst wäre er bis an sein Lebensende mit Cat-Videos versorgt  
Als ich das letzte Mal bei ihm war haben wir einfach so ein wenig gequatscht und er hat eins der Videos erwähnt. Ich habe es dann auf meinem Handy angemacht und so sind wir auch von Einem zum Anderen gekommen. Ich denke ein Tablet wäre eine gute Möglichkeit für ihn sich öfter mit Technik zu beschäftigen und vielleicht zu erkennen, welchen Nutzen (und wenn es nur Entertainment ist) man daraus zu ziehen. Vielleicht ersetzt dann mal das Tablet die olle Fernsehzeitung  Anstelle sich einfach mal unter der Woche anzurufen kann man dann vielleicht eine Video-Telefonie raus machen.
Ich habe ihm letztens die Auswahl von Amazon Prime Instant Video gezeigt und ihm erklärt, dass man mit nem Stick das ganze auch gut auf seinen Smart-TV übertragen kann. Das hat ihn dann schon interessiert. 

Wie gesagt: Ich möchte niemanden zu irgendwas zwingen, sondern nur ein neues Hobby näher bringen und so sein Leben bereichern. 
Wenn es dazu beitragen sollte, dass er und ich trotz der Entfernung noch etwas mehr Zeit unter der Woche miteinander verbringen können, ist das doch eine Win/Win Situation.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (25. Mai 2015)

Meine Mutter hat mir früher regelmäßig beim zocken zugeschaut, als ich noch zu Hause gewohnt habe. Später hat sie dann dann auch das eine oder andere Spiel probiert:

- Need for Speed Porsche: klappte nicht, wegen Hand-/Augekoordination (weder mit Tastatur, Gamepad oder Lenkrad)
- Alarmstufe Rot: hat ihr sehr viel Spaß gemacht - allerdings hat sie nur Geplänkel-Missionen gespielt
- Silent Hunter III: spielt sie heute noch und das sogar online im Multiplayer

Ich würde auch was in Richtung Simulation/Management und/oder den ETS2 (weil kein Rennspiel) vorschlagen. Anno, Siedler, Civ und Co sind sicher ne gute Idee.


----------



## Cr4ft (26. Mai 2015)

VashDragon schrieb:


> Die Siedler 2 hatte zumindest damals eine Funktion mit 2 Mäusen kooperativ am PC gespielt zu werden (2 Mäuse an einem PC über Serial Port) - geht das im dem aktuellen Siedler 2 auch?
> WoT wirkt für den Anfang vielleicht etwas zu kompetitiv. Könnte aber was für später sein, falls er Spaß an der Sache findet.



Ich denke nicht, dass das bei neueren Spielen noch unterstützt wird. Ansonsten kann man natürlich auch über LAN zusammen zocken. Das tolle an Siedler ist, dass man viel gucken und überlegen kann und auch einfach Spaß am Bauen ausleben kann. Andere Spiele wie zb. StarCraft sind da wesentlich hektischer und vllt. auch unübersichtlicher.

Es gibt einen Reboot von Siedler2. ist auch schon einige Jahre her, sollte allerdings besser auf modernen Systemen laufen.


----------



## Joim (26. Mai 2015)

VashDragon schrieb:


> Danke Joim - du scheinst das Problem mit der räumlichen Trennung wohl selbst zu kennen - die anderen haben das so ziemlich komplett überlesen!
> 
> Kennst du Rennspiele / Autospiele die ein gutes Tutorial haben und nicht zu Arcade-Lastig sind? Ich selbst habe mal mit dem Car-Mechanic-Simulator geliebäugelt.



Nö nicht unbedingt, aber wenn ich irgendwo antworte dann lese ich auch den Text.

Muss man sich hier im Forum mit abfinden...
Wenn du alles ausführlich beschreibst und dadurch der Text lang ist wird es nur überflogen.
Wenn du das Thema nur kurz anschneidest dafür aber nicht alle Interpretationen ausschliesst wird es schon fast extra ins negative gedreht.

Sieht man ja hier, einige drehn es so das du der Freak bist der seinen Vater, der im Einklang mit der Natur lebt und noch nie ein elektronisches Gerät gesehn hat, 24/7 vor den PC zwingen willst.


Hab nicht soooo viele verschiedene Rennspiele gespielt, leider ist es oft gemixt zwischen normalen Rennen und irgendwelchen special Tricks / Drifts / Jumps / fahr durch leuchtende Markierungen für viele Punkte Showrennen.
Guck aber schon etwas länger nach einem wheel+seat um eher in Richtung Sim Games zu gehn und da ist mir das mit den vielen 50-70 jährigen die reviews auf youtube machen aufgefallen.
Dahinter verbergen sich ja tausende ältere die keine Videos drehen. 

Tutorials hab ich noch nirgends gesehn. Aber meistens fängt man ja mit langsameren Wagen an. Kann Assists von ABS über Fahrlinien, bis zur Kurvenbremshilfe dazuschalten.
Das wichtigste ist wohl einfach bremsen, bremsen, bremsen und sich nur langsam vortasten Kurven immer etwas schneller zu nehmen.
Sollte nicht all zu schwierig werden, er hat ja bestimmt 40+ Jahre Auto Erfahrung.


Zur Zeit spiel ich Dirt Rally, was aber wohl etwas zu knackig für einen Anfänger ist (enge Strecken, viele Möglichkeiten das Auto zu crashen).
Dirt 3 ist einfacher dafür die Trick sessions eingestreut. Und sehr auf "cool" gemacht. "Yo sick race dude, post that on youtube 4 ur fans!" Dirt 1+2 ist da bodenständiger.
Grid hat viele verschiedene Wagen/Rennklassen, aber ein paar drift shows eingestreut, kA wie das 2er ist.
F1 201X pure F1 rennen, dafür halt verdammt schnelle Wagen 
Project cars soll wohl ganz nett sein, ohne bling bling fahr mal auf 2 Rädern durchs Feuer... kA wie Anfänger geeignet.


Bei "brumm brumm rumfahr" Berufs-Sims zur Steuerungsgewöhnung (Euro-Truck-Sim, Farming-Sim) würd ich aufpassen. Das kann ihm zwar richtig Spass machen und ist auch einfach reinzukommen.
Kann aber auch gewaltig nach hinten los gehn, wo er sich nach 1 Std auf'm Feld/Autobahn denkt. Alter was ne Zeitverschwendung , lassen wir beide das ganz bleiben mit PC spielen. Da sollte man schon einigermassen eine PC zocken ist geil Mentalität haben.


----------



## Kinguin (26. Mai 2015)

VashDragon schrieb:


> Gerade die doch eher seltene gemeinsame Zeit in Person wollte ich nicht damit "verschwenden" etwas aktiv beizubringen. Die Zeit nutzen wir lieber wie weiter oben beschrieben.
> Klar kann ich ihm das nächste Mal einfach einen Controller da lassen und unter der Woche dann via Team Viewer oder so an das Thema ranführen. Mario ist denke ich nicht (mehr) seine Kragenweite. Hast du vielleicht ein paar gute Vertreter der genannten Genres im Hinterkopf?
> .



Dann wird es aber generell schwierig,denn er muss sich für das Spiel begeistern,du natürlich auch in einem gewissen Maße und man darf nicht zu lange brauchen um sich reinzuarbeiten?
Also bei den genannten Genres fallen mir genug ein,aber zb bei Strategie - verlangt Einarbeitungszeit,und dann stellt sich die Frage,ob er Rundentaktik oder Echtzeit mag.
Adventures - fiele mir nix ein,was man zu zweit spielen kann,kenne mich da aber nicht so aus.
Wenn er vielleicht gute Geschichten mag,wären dann die Telltale Spiele was für ihn,in denen gibt es auch aber Reaktionstests,die sollten aber klargehen.
Und Simulationen,primär Rennspiele,aber auch hier stellt sich die Frage eine waschechte Simulation oder ein Arcade Racer?

Muss aber sagen,auch bei Simulationen kenne ich mich nicht so aus,aber da gibt es viele Möglichkeit mit einem Landwirtschaftssim oder so - vorausgesetzt es interessiert ihn.
Ansonsten wenn es bunter mag (wohl eher nicht,wenn ihm schon Mario nicht gefällt ),vielleicht ein Plattformer wie Rayman ? 
Ist aber auch etwas hektischer,aber schöner Koopspaß ,ich kann aber schlecht einschätzen wie dein Dad damit umgehen würde.
Ansonsten wüsste ich nicht mehr viel und würde mich einigen sogar anschließen,dann lieber was Anderes zusammen machen.

PS: Finde nebenbei klasse,dass du dir überhaupt die Mühe gibt's,ist heutzutage nicht mehr so verständlich,dass man nach seinen Eltern im hohen Alter noch großartig schaut bzw Zeit mit ihnen verbringt


----------



## Cinnayum (26. Mai 2015)

Ach gelesen wurde das mit der räumlichen Trennung bestimmt. Nur dieselbe Person, die früher rauf und runter gebetet hat: Schau nicht so viel Fernsehen und spiel nicht so lange am PC (war bei dir bestimmt ähnlich) ist wohl ungeeignet, PC-Spiele als neues Freizeit füllendes / ergänzendes Medium für sich zu entdecken  .

Außerdem sind die Spiele ja "auf die Zielgruppe" zugeschnitten. Laut, hektisch, effektheischend, oberflächlich usw.

Civ V ist ein tolles Spiel, aber der Multiplayer ist eher so lala. Da fehlen die Einheitenanimationen, es ist langatmig, wenn man immer warten muss und einige andere Dinge sind da "schlechter" als, wenn man es alleine spielt. (Beyond Earth ist übrigens kompletter Käse, das kannst du ignorieren)

Ich selbst wurde nie damit warm, aber *Anno (1404)* ist ein schönes Aufbauspiel. Den Sci-Fi Teil 2070 würde ich nicht nehmen, obwohl der neuer ist. Der braucht allerdings auch einen top aktuellen PC und das Szenario ist eher bäh.

Das neue "nicht-Sim City" wurde ja schon erwähnt.

Wenn er den PC "sinnvoller" oder anspruchsvoller verwenden will: wie wäre es damit, dass es in Photo- oder Videobearbeitung einsteigt?
So Familienerinnerungen sind tolle Dinge für "Omas und Opas". Mein Opa ist diesen April 80 geworden und der erstellt alle Grußkarten und Einladungen selbst und verschickt sie dann als Ausdruck oder Mail.
(er könnte aber mal nen besseren Drucker gebrauchen  )

In jeder "Print" PC G ist auch eine Liste mit den aktuellen Top 10 in jeder Kategorie Spiele (+Indies und Special Interest). Die kannst du auch mal durchwühlen und Let's Plays dazu ansehen.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (26. Mai 2015)

Für ältere Leute gehören sich ältere Spiele. Man fängt mit den Spielen an die man damals mit seinen Eltern gespielt hat  

Die Klassiker für die Generation 50+ und auch alle anderen:

Rollercoaster Tycoon 1 + 2
Diablo 1 + 2
Jedi Knight 2: Jedi Outcast
Star Wars: Rebel Assault 2 
Star Wars: Rouge Squadron
Anno 1602
Sim City 2000
Need for Speed 3
Indiana Jones und der letzte Kreuzzug
Indiana Jones fate of Atlantis
Siedler 2
Command and Conquer - Der Tiberiumkonflikt
Command and Conquer - Tiberian Sun
Earth 2140
Monkey Island
Baldurs Gate II
Warcraft II
Wing Commander 3
Age of Empires
Gothic 1 + 2
Tomb Raider
Für Hartgesottene: X2 - Die Bedrohung

Die Liste lässt sich vermutlich so ziemlich unendlich fortsetzen


----------



## Wendigo (26. Mai 2015)

Wie gut ist denn dein Vater mit Office vertraut?

Für mich war damals wichtig, dass sich meine Mutter (60+) erst einmal mit den alltäglichen Dingen in Sachen PC vertraut macht. Dazu gehörten das Senden/Empfangen von e-mails, Office und der Umgang mit Scanner/Drucker.


----------



## VashDragon (30. Mai 2015)

Hi Leute!

Ich habe nun übrigens 2x Civilization V Complete gekauft.  Mal sehen wie er drauf reagiert.
Die Tage habe ich ihm beim Telefonieren mal geimpft, dass ich das was besorgt habe, dass wir dann demnächst mal zusammen testen können. Er war reserviert aber nicht abweisend. Als ich ihm gesagt habe, dass ich das Spiel auch erst lernen muss, war er direkt etwas lockerer. Probieren können wir es ja, man sollte nur keine Wunder erwarten  
Ich bin schon gespannt und werde dann mal demnächst berichten, ob er sich auf das Thema einlassen kann und Freude daran findet.
Falls es nicht klappen sollte sind nur ein paar € für die Tonne und etwas Zeit flöten gegangen - kein Weltuntergang.

Für ein Point & Click ist mir übrigens noch ein guter Genre-Vertreter eingefallen:
Leisure Suit Larry 7 (Jacht nach Liebe)

Als Teeny hat mich das irgendwie motiviert 
Das Spiel ist eher für Erwachsene gemacht, hat aber nen 1A Humor, ist gut vertont und hat witzige Gimmicks.
Kommt für später mal auf die Liste ... 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Meine Mutter hat mir früher regelmäßig beim zocken zugeschaut, als ich noch zu Hause gewohnt habe. Später hat sie dann dann auch das eine oder andere Spiel probiert:
> 
> - Need for Speed Porsche: klappte nicht, wegen Hand-/Augekoordination (weder mit Tastatur, Gamepad oder Lenkrad)
> - Alarmstufe Rot: hat ihr sehr viel Spaß gemacht - allerdings hat sie nur Geplänkel-Missionen gespielt
> ...



Deine Mom klingt ziemlich cool. Finde ich richtig gut, dass Sie Interesse an deinen Hobbys zeigt und sich sogar selbst soweit drauf eingelassen hat, dass sie sogar im MP zockt. Hut ab!



Cr4ft schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass das bei neueren Spielen noch unterstützt wird. Ansonsten kann man natürlich auch über LAN zusammen zocken. Das tolle an Siedler ist, dass man viel gucken und überlegen kann und auch einfach Spaß am Bauen ausleben kann. Andere Spiele wie zb. StarCraft sind da wesentlich hektischer und vllt. auch unübersichtlicher.
> 
> Es gibt einen Reboot von Siedler2. ist auch schon einige Jahre her, sollte allerdings besser auf modernen Systemen laufen.



Das Reboot habe ich mir kurz angeschaut. Klar wird das nicht mehr über Serial funktionieren, aber vielleicht hat es ja auch die Coop-Funktion in das Remake geschafft.



Joim schrieb:


> Nö nicht unbedingt, aber wenn ich irgendwo antworte dann lese ich auch den Text.
> 
> Muss man sich hier im Forum mit abfinden...
> Wenn du alles ausführlich beschreibst und dadurch der Text lang ist wird es nur überflogen.
> ...



Du hast auf jeden Fall eine gesunde Einstellung dazu. Kam mir nach den ersten paar Antwort Posts auch fast wie ein Triebtäter abgestempelt vor. Scheint fasst so, als wenn es nur noch Borderliner gibt. 
Gerade so ein abschreckendes Beispiel wollte ich vermeiden. Entweder ist es zu stumpf oder zu hardcore/schnell und dadurch Frust schürend.




Kinguin schrieb:


> Dann wird es aber generell schwierig,denn er muss sich für das Spiel begeistern,du natürlich auch in einem gewissen Maße und man darf nicht zu lange brauchen um sich reinzuarbeiten?
> Also bei den genannten Genres fallen mir genug ein,aber zb bei Strategie - verlangt Einarbeitungszeit,und dann stellt sich die Frage,ob er Rundentaktik oder Echtzeit mag.
> Adventures - fiele mir nix ein,was man zu zweit spielen kann,kenne mich da aber nicht so aus.
> Wenn er vielleicht gute Geschichten mag,wären dann die Telltale Spiele was für ihn,in denen gibt es auch aber Reaktionstests,die sollten aber klargehen.
> ...



Danke für die Blumen. Wie gesagt: Wir hatten mal ne Zeit lang Funkstille, aber unser aktuelles Verhältnis zueinander ist wirklich ein gutes Gefühl. Ich sehe das z.B. 0 als Belastung.



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Ach gelesen wurde das mit der räumlichen Trennung bestimmt. Nur dieselbe Person, die früher rauf und runter gebetet hat: Schau nicht so viel Fernsehen und spiel nicht so lange am PC (war bei dir bestimmt ähnlich) ist wohl ungeeignet, PC-Spiele als neues Freizeit füllendes / ergänzendes Medium für sich zu entdecken  .
> 
> Außerdem sind die Spiele ja "auf die Zielgruppe" zugeschnitten. Laut, hektisch, effektheischend, oberflächlich usw.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Tipps. Ich persönlich bin auch nicht so der Aufbaustratege, auch wenn ich immer mal wieder in verschiedene Vertreter reingeschaut habe. Die God-Games (Dungeon Keeper, Black&White) sind allerdings voll mein Ding. 
Photo und Video Bearbeitung wird denke ich nicht so sein werden. Er kämpft schon ab und zu mit seiner Digicam (sind die Bilder jetzt auf der Cam oder dem PC? Dann hat er Verknüpfungen erstellt, anstelle Kopien, etc.)
 Ich hoffe ja, dass er durch die spielerische Art eher die "Angst" (falsches Wort) vor dem PC verliert und sich da einfach mehr rantraut. Meine Intention war damals auch nur das Zocken. Habe aber alles Wichtige nebenbei, auch wenn als Mittel zum Zweck, aufgeschnappt.




TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Für ältere Leute gehören sich ältere Spiele. Man fängt mit den Spielen an die man damals mit seinen Eltern gespielt hat
> 
> Die Klassiker für die Generation 50+ und auch alle anderen:
> 
> ...



Von den Games die du da nennst habe selbst ich den ein oder anderen ERSTEN Teil von gespielt (NFS 1, Siedler 1, Jedi Knight, etc.). Einige davon sind nicht gut gealtert...



Wendigo schrieb:


> Wie gut ist denn dein Vater mit Office vertraut?
> 
> Für mich war damals wichtig, dass sich meine Mutter (60+) erst einmal mit den alltäglichen Dingen in Sachen PC vertraut macht. Dazu gehörten das Senden/Empfangen von e-mails, Office und der Umgang mit Scanner/Drucker.



Emails schreibt er über web.de und ruft die auch regelmäßig ab. Er antwortet zwar mit dem 1-2 Finger Suchsystem, aber er hat ja Zeit.
Office müsste er grob können. Auf der Arbeit hat er zuletzt sogar SAP genutzt um Zeitkonten zu pflegen. Ich denke das wird er hinbekommen. Habe ihm mal Open Office installiert, falls er was davon benötigen sollte. 
Scanner und Drucker hat er nicht. Bisher hat ihm das auch nicht gefehlt .Wenn er mal nen Ausdruck braucht, war ich bisher immer zur Stelle. Ist aber wirklich selten (weniger als 1 mal im Jahr), dass er etwas braucht.


----------

